# 3 Babies for Sale



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

So far no one has claimed these guys. One had an owner but something came up so he's now available again. I think all 3 are male but the first two are still living in the grow out and don't show much aggression.

Price is $5 each plus shipping. If interested send me a PM.

Note****** These guys are VERY small. Only about 1 inch long (without fins). They'll require smaller foods (I will provide a small baggie of food) and will not be able to be kept with other fish that might hurt them.

#1 Cello Male









#2 Cello Male (possibly female). May be a marble.









#3 Pastel Marble Male (he's marbled out right now but that can change)










I already have one interested person. Once these are all spoken for I will announce it on this thread so please don't ask if they are still available. Unless I post that they have been taken.. they're still available.


----------



## Irish Dancing Man (Jan 9, 2011)

They look beautiful but I don't have a tank to put them in a don't have the money.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I would def snatch one, but I should really just focus on breeding the existing fish I own hahah...


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

i would have loved the first one if i had room  or the possibility of my landlord not killing me for a fourth tank when im not allowed even a 5 gallon..haha


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i love that second one, but no way could i get you the money. i hope they find good homes!


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

Well it sucks I cant get one. :-( Couldnt sleep last night cause I was thinking about these lil guys lol hope you find them good homes!


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Im interested... How much is shipping usually? And how much are the fishy's? Also I live in canada and its winter... Thats something i would be worried about.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I can't ship internationally


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

aww


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

To save me some time....

Shipping rates are as follows:
Priority $15
Express $35

These prices include all the costs of shipping supplies including: heat packs, fish bags, styrofoam, and packing.

I am offering a rebate of $10 on your shipping for returning the box to me with the styrofoam lining included. The refund will be made through paypal upon my receiving the box.


The fee for the fish is $5 this is NOT NEGOTIABLE. This fee includes 1 IAL leaf and a small baggie of size appropriate foods for each fish.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

What temps do you ship priority?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

To ship priority the temp has to be at least 50*s at night.

Currently all 3 are pending****


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

All 3 are absolutely gorgeous!! I wish I could take them. lol


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

same here! they're beautiful! <3


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

WAHAHA!!!! i want two they are so beautiful!


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

What do the parents look like? Is the first really going to be yellow or will that probably change? I am holding out for a yellow betta. The minute I find one, no one can stop me from buying it! Aquabid is off limits though so I just have to keep looking!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

These guys are no longer available. None of them are yellow at all.


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

1fish2fish said:


> These guys are no longer available. None of them are yellow at all.


Ah it might be my screen at work. It is like a million years old. So the first ones body looked yellow.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm glad they found homes! I was thinking about them last night.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I may have one girl left. I've emailed the adopter several times and she hasn't replied. I'm giving her one more chance and then I'm calling off the sale. 

So I might have another girl available soon.. however I am considering keeping her.. even if I don't breed her it would be nice to have one baby from the spawn.


----------



## Astro277 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hmm do you think they would be ok in a tank with guppys for a little while?

I might be interested if so.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

1fish2fish said:


> I may have one girl left. I've emailed the adopter several times and she hasn't replied. I'm giving her one more chance and then I'm calling off the sale.
> 
> So I might have another girl available soon.. however I am considering keeping her.. even if I don't breed her it would be nice to have one baby from the spawn.



I would like to keep one or two babies from each spawn depends on how often ill spawn


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm very much leaning towards keeping her. If it was a male I wouldn't consider it simply because I don't want to deal with another tank but all my girls will be going into a VERY heavily planted 10 gallon pretty soon so she wouldn't be taking up any extra room.


----------



## sundstrom (Mar 20, 2011)

ok so what about shipping to montana? i like them all i really need females. Can you put pics of the parents on so i can get a better idea of how they will look? If you cant im sure they will be gorgeous so im a little interested so please pm me about it thank you.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Like I said.. these guys have already been taken. Right now I have no available fish.


----------

